# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Energía Geo-Rotacional... ¿falacia o realidad?

## F. Lázaro

¿Qué os parece ésto?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sYvQOOyNPA[/ame]

En bastantes webs, me encuentro comentarios de un tal "fradique lee duarte", que dice todo lo siguiente con respecto a ésta energía. Os pongo uno de esos comentarios que son iguales en todas las webs, a ver qué os sugiere toda esta teoría  :Wink: 




> http://www.google.gl/support/forum/p...e5b3d43b&hl=es
> 
> CANCUN MEXICO, NOVIEMBRE 2,010
> 
> Otra Forma, aun más directa, de demostrar la existencia y como aprovechar la energía Geo Rotacional, (energía planetaria) del planeta Tierra, para producir energía eléctrica abundante (Ver Nota 1). Guatemala, presente ante el Mundo, con ciencia y tecnología en Ruta a México, convención mundial sobre Calentamiento Global, CANCUN diciembre 2,010 (Ver Nota 2 A y B).
> 
> El planeta Tierra, al estar girando sobre su eje, tiene áreas que van a más velocidad que otras. En relación a un observador que se encuentre arriba del Polo Norte, las cosas y las aguas que se encuentran en la superficie de la Tierra tienen distintas velocidades, por sus distancias al eje de giro. 
> 
> Las aguas de los Océanos Y Mares conexos que se encuentran en la latitud o paralelo 42 grados, van a una velocidad tangencial de 344 metros por segundo que es igual a decir, 1,238 kilómetros por hora (Ver Nota 3) y las que están en la latitud o paralelo 45 grados van a 327 metros por segundo o sea a 1,177 kilómetros por hora. 
> ...


Desde luego, a mí esto me suena a que ese se ha tomado una buena ración de farlopa... más que nada, porque si eso fuera cierto... con la cantidad de ingenieros, físicos, investigadores que hay ¿no se hubiera descubierto antes?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

Es la nueva explicación del movimiento contínuo.
Es parecida, en su resultado a la teoría de aquel que decía que bajando agua salada hasta una profundidad elevada se sacaría dulce debido a que la presión que se tendría en el fondo haría precipitar las sales.
En mi pueblo los llamábamos charlatanes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es la nueva explicación del movimiento contínuo.
> Es parecida, en su resultado a la teoría de aquel que decía que bajando agua salada hasta una profundidad elevada se sacaría dulce debido a que la presión que se tendría en el fondo haría precipitar las sales.
> *En mi pueblo los llamábamos charlatanes.*


Jajajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Es la nueva explicación del movimiento contínuo.
> Es parecida, en su resultado a la teoría de aquel que decía que bajando agua salada hasta una profundidad elevada se sacaría dulce debido a que la presión que se tendría en el fondo haría precipitar las sales.
> En mi pueblo los llamábamos charlatanes.


Creo recordar que el que decía esto de la desalación por pozos no era otro que el Sr. Vázquez Figueroa.


El texto de inicio, no he podido leerlo por falta de tiempo, pero me recuerda a aquél que nos quiso vender el móvil perpetuo, usando la energía solar (bueno, la gravedad) para mover el agua y así generar electricidad. O algo así.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, una vez leído (más que leído, descodificado) el texto, sigo sin tener ni idea de cómo pretende obtener más energía del movimiento del agua de la que gasta en producirla.

Entre otras cosas, porque la velocidad relativa del agua a 42ºN respecto de la de 45ºN (y viceversa) es cero patatero. Simplemente porque ambas tienen la misma velocidad angular, que es la que hay que tener en cuenta (frente a la velocidad lineal, que usa el invento) en movimientos curvilíneos. La velocidad lineal (y por tanto la energía cinética "lineal"), sólo serviría de algo en el caso de que las partículas/masa-de-agua/lo-que-sea se separara de su centro de giro, momento en el cual dejarían de tener movimiento curvilíneo para pasar a rectilíneo. No hace falta una carrera para saber esto. Se estudia desde el colegio.

Resumiendo lo que he sacado en claro del vídeo y del texto. Este inventor sugiere crear una tubería sumergida en el océano de 3º de latitud de largo, con una serie de turbinas en medio, para aprovechar la diferencia de velocidad lineal entre las latitudes origen y destino haciendo que el agua fluya de uno a otro por diferencia de presión, algo así como el ya inventado efecto Venturi. Y para iniciar el movimiento del agua en la tubería, necesita imprimir cierta velocidad inicial.


Sinceramente, no lo veo. Hay otras formas más baratas y sencillas de obtener energías verdaderamente limpias y 100% renovables. Algunas ya están más que desarrolladas (eólica, hidráulica no porque puede dejar de llover y solar tampoco, bien porque necesita líquidos altamente contaminantes o porque las células fotovoltáicas son energéticamente no rentables) y otras están en fase de evaluación de rentabilidad (maremotriz, oleaje, aquí si fotovoltáica).

----------


## jesusferrer

No tengo ni idea del tema pero he parado de leer cuando ha nombrado la "fuerza centrífuga". Una fuerza que no existe como tal. Si no recuerdo mal es una resultante de otras dos fuerzas.
Por otro lado no habrá sido rentable el tema de momento que su web está en venta  http://www.energiageorotacional.com

----------

